# Younger Teen Mums To Be = ]



## Jayden'sMummy

Am Rachel, 16 and Almost 12 Weeks With My First Baby and Want Someone My Age To Talk To About It ...


----------



## YummyMummy2be

Hiya hun, im 17 so jus a yr older..
If u wanna chat feel free to pm me!
x x


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

heya hun, am 16 and pg with #3, had 1st @ 13 and 2nd @ 15, so PM me if u wanna chat :) x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

:cry: Feelin prettty low at the min. i cant sleep,i cant eat, my heads so messed up i dnt no wer am at an most of all i cant stop thinkin of bumps dad :cry: its drivin me nuts i miss im like mad an now is mates r confusin me sayin e wants to b thr for me n bump bu to me he says e dnt wan nffn to do wit it all. i reallly hate feelin like this, i dnt wanna feel like this, things gettin wierd for me all my hormones an stuff. am sorry am goin on n onnn bu i reallii need to get this of my chest bcos i avin gt tha many ppl to confide in, they all get kwik to judge me sayin am stupit thinkin about bumps dad after evryfink thats happened yet I LOVE HIM, I MISS HIM, i hate him for gettin anuther girl friend b4 we had the chance to sort things out properly. am confused an am hurtin. jus wan it to go away :wacko:. 

thanks for listenin an not judgin to much xx


----------



## Serene123

Ignore his friends, whether they're lying or not it's not up to them to tell you. If he wants to be with you, he'll let you know. I have msn if you want to talk x


----------



## xCherylx

Hey hun, seems like you really need all the girlie chats and advice you can get right now, I'm here if u wanna chat (I'm 18 and bumps 20w's) add [email protected] :)


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

aw hun, ignore them, if he wants 2 b wif u, he has2 tell u himself, dont listen 2 hearsay and most importantly dont let it get u down
every1 on here's fab and wont judge u, and we're here 4 support
just concentrate on that bundle of joy u've got growing 
and good luck with ur scan on the 8th, u got that 2 look 4ward too hun
:hugs: xxx


----------



## duejan19th

hey hun try not to stress about him, i had my 1st when i was 16 and was in the same position as u right now, the babys dad was an arse but i still loved him so much and it hurt knowing he was with someone else all through my pregnany i tried and tried with him and got knowhere so when the baby was born i changed i thought to myself its his loss because all my baby needed was me, my son is now nearly 7 and im nearly 25 and he never met his dad and now he never will coz he's passed away but without it sounding cruel it was his choice not to stick by his child and my son has never gone without anything, iv now met a great man who for the last 2 years has took on my son like his own and my son even calls him daddy he adores him, were now expecting a little girl and having her by c-section in 14 days. u might think and feel things are bad now but it will all work out for you in the end just concerntrate on your baby and staying well u will be a great mum as many of us teen mums are x if u want to chat PM me anytime u like im always online these days x


----------



## Samandbump

Hey hun, I don't think anyone is going to judge you so don't worry.
I've only just turned 18 myself, and i'm 35 weeks pregnant, 
Having problems with the boyfriend too so don't feel alone hun there's plenty
of us on here so feel free to message anytime! 
Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Things dont seem to be gettin easier with Adam. last nite i text im sayin happy new year an the text i got back wasnt exactly wa u call nice.
he said - i told u to delete my number u dont no me an leave it at tha n am nt txtin u bk agen. 
This made me pretty depressed n i was so selfish an started to have a drink which i no was the rong thing to do bu at tha time it seemed the rite i jus wanted to blok it out cos no matter wa e does i still love im. i guess sum things rnt ment to be. 
i realised at 5 past 12 wen i got a text tha i av bin makin a big mistake, a really good friend of mine has been ther for me threw thik an thin no matter wa an still is, es cummin to my scans with me an wants to b at the hospital wen eva i need to b ther. i no ive always had a thing for him bu i didnt really realise how much e ment to me until last nite, i wanna make the next step bu scared incase i ruin r friendship = [ 
Sorry for goin on n on again lol jus i no uz will always b here for me to tlk to n i really am thnkful for it. xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

got really bad pains in the bottom of my stomach r these normal to get?


----------



## Serene123

Sometimes. You should probably call a doctor if they're bad though


----------



## Aims18

Hiya i'm Aimee n i no kinda how ya feel as i am only 18 and expecting my 1st due 24th june!! I no how hormonal everything is n all you seem to do is cry n be upset! Im also having trouble with my boyfriend n doesnt feel like things are going to work and the thought of doing this on my own terrifies me as i always thought he wud b there 4 me!! But if ya can find sum other girls in the same sort of situation as you to be friends with it might make it easier. Thats what i'm trying to do, find some people as its not easy when pmany people dont want a lot to do with you anymore!! But if we can it might help us to not feel so alone and begin to feel that we don't need them and not care as much!!!!
anyway if ya eva wna chat send us a msg!!
x x


----------



## Lauren_16

well im 16
in the same boat as you, ish
the father said oh my god, please abort it
i thought about it for all of 2 seconds and my best friend grabbed my hand and said omg fuck you :)
basically.
so i dont have a willing dad fr my bump...but the difference is that i dont care. I did for about 2 months, then after than i realised he wasnt worht it and withthe help of my mates and my family i'll fly through this because there all there for me.

You'll begin to shine to the idea of not having him about, so dont worry, plus its still early on, he may change his mind :)

xx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

in a really good mood 2day, thank u to evryone hus posted on ere uv elped me realise tha if adam wants to no then he will cum rnd in his own time. i av stopped thinkin about im as much as i was an am much happier with me n bump these days which is gud = ] i think bump is gettin cumfy under my ribs tho its really arkward bcos i av to sit all wierd so it doesnt hurt lol but other than tha both me n bump r doin fine got my scan on tuesdee cnt wait to finnaly put my mind at rest cos am convinced am avin twins lol will let u no how i get on wen i get ome on tuesday = ] xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

*ME N ADAM FINALLY SORTED THINGS OUT!! *

HES SAID AT THE MIN HES TO STRESSED OUT TO BE THINKIN ABOUT BEIN A DAD [ A LOT ON IS MIND ] AN E WILL B THER FOR THE BABY JUS WENS ES REDII TO DO IT, AM GUNNA KEEP IN TOUCH WIT IM N E SED WEN ES SORTED OUT N OLD ENUF EL CUM N SEE BUMP. 

I SUPPOSE ITS BETTER THAN NOFFINK LIKE AN WER ON TLKIN TERMS TOO WHICH IS ALSO GREATTT = ] 

HE KEPT ASKIN ME NOT TO HIT IS NEW GIRL FRIEND I WOULDNT DO THA TO IM LMAOO BU IM NOT TELLIN IM THA EL TAKE ADVANTAGE HAHA 

IM FEELIN REALLY GOOD TODAY AN BUMP TO, NO HEART BURN OR MORNIN SICKNESS BU SLIGHT CRAMPS BU THER NORMAL LMAOO 

THANK U FOR LISTNINN IFU STIL READIN HAHA N NT BORED OF ME BY NOW HAHA XXXX :happydance:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

can any one fill me in on all these lil names u shorten like bfp n bfn ?? 

its propa confusin i try to work sum of them out bu i dont no if am rite haha


----------



## cupcake

hun go to : baby&bump lingo and abbreviations they are all there


----------



## **ALRE&amp;Bump&lt;3

aww wkd hun, glad u got sorted out wif adam =]
bfp: big fat postivie
bfn: big fat negative
(when taken a pregnancy test)
glad u feelin betta bout everythink hun xxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

= ] im glad too. jus av to hold meself bk from sayin n hittin to is new girl friend haha. 

things bin goin good latly, no mornin sickness or anyfink. jus gorra look forward to me scan on tuesday = ]


----------



## Maria+Cookie

i hope everything goes good on Tuesday let me know what happened.


----------



## cutie_wutie

:hugs:Hello Hun xxx Well i'm 28 older than you xx But i was 16 when i had my first child xx And if you need any advice what so ever then you can talk to me anytime xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

really nervous an excited for me scan 2moro :happydance::headspin: really cant wait!!

wa will i av to do ther, no needles or anyfink i hope, its my first scan app. so i dnt no wa to expect ???


----------



## jmnelson

Rachel16+Bump said:


> really nervous an excited for me scan 2moro :happydance::headspin: really cant wait!!
> 
> wa will i av to do ther, no needles or anyfink i hope, its my first scan app. so i dnt no wa to expect ???

Nope no needles, just scanning. :happydance:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Lol thanks. 

btw tha email u sent me about the other site, i tried regesterin but it sed i couldnt for sum reason i dno lol


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Omg Belly Bar Is Not Willing To Stay In As Long As I Hoped, Took It Out Last Nite And Had To Re-pierce It This Mornin An Was In To Much Pain To Take It Bk Out !! I Dont Wan It To Close Up I Onii Got It Done In September! Haha Is Ther Any Way I Can Take It Out N Stop It From Closin Up Wit Out All The Pain Haha ???


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

SCAN 2DAYY !! AT 1 OCLOCK HAHA :happydance::headspin:


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

OMG I SEEN MY BABY 2DAY FOR THE FIRST TIMEEE = ] WAS THE BESTEST THING EVER [DIDNT EVEN PAY ATTENTION TO MY NEEDLE LMAO] MY BABYS GROWIN FINEE AN IS LOOKIN HEALTHY. FOUND OUT AM 14 WEEKS 2MORO NOT 13, SO MEANS AM DUE 9TH JULY NOT THE 17TH LOL :happydance: XX

WEN DO I GO INTO UR SECOND TRIMESTER ON THE FORUM ?? X


----------



## mBLACK

i'm 15 and pregnant with my first haha add me if you wanna talk!


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

heard the babys heart beat 2day on me dads ex girl friends baby machine [ dno wa ther called ] it was wierdd bu boss haha


----------



## maddiwatts19

Rachel16+Bump said:


> *ME N ADAM FINALLY SORTED THINGS OUT!! *
> 
> HES SAID AT THE MIN HES TO STRESSED OUT TO BE THINKIN ABOUT BEIN A DAD [ A LOT ON IS MIND ] AN E WILL B THER FOR THE BABY JUS WENS ES REDII TO DO IT, AM GUNNA KEEP IN TOUCH WIT IM N E SED WEN ES SORTED OUT N OLD ENUF EL CUM N SEE BUMP.
> 
> I SUPPOSE ITS BETTER THAN NOFFINK LIKE AN WER ON TLKIN TERMS TOO WHICH IS ALSO GREATTT = ]
> 
> HE KEPT ASKIN ME NOT TO HIT IS NEW GIRL FRIEND I WOULDNT DO THA TO IM LMAOO BU IM NOT TELLIN IM THA EL TAKE ADVANTAGE HAHA
> 
> IM FEELIN REALLY GOOD TODAY AN BUMP TO, NO HEART BURN OR MORNIN SICKNESS BU SLIGHT CRAMPS BU THER NORMAL LMAOO
> 
> THANK U FOR LISTNINN IFU STIL READIN HAHA N NT BORED OF ME BY NOW HAHA XXXX :happydance:


Hey hun! 

I'm 19, so a bit older than you.

I hope you do manage to sort things out! 

But what you said above, you cant let him do it on his terms!! That is completely not fair on you or bump! He cant keep coming in and out of babys life when it suits him!! its gunna confuse baby! At the end of the day, in 10 or so years, when your baby turns round and asks you where daddy is, its only him thats let both of you down, and he WILL regret it! He'll only have himself to blame.

Most importantly, you cant let this stress you out! you need to think about you and bump now! dont get stressed!

I hope everything goes good and that you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

xxx


----------



## vicky9207

hey chick. i'm a reali young mum 2 be im only 15. 16 in may. my baby boy is due 15th feb. i would love some1 2 talk 2 aswel.


----------



## vicky9207

babyybounces said:


> i'm 15 and pregnant with my first haha add me if you wanna talk!


hey :hi:.im 15 aswel. just wondering how u findin it? when u due?


----------



## xarlenex

vicky9207 said:


> hey chick. i'm a reali young mum 2 be im only 15. 16 in may. my baby boy is due 15th feb. i would love some1 2 talk 2 aswel.

hey, im a little older. Im 18 now. 17 when I fell pregnant. Id due the 14th, just the day before you! how've you found the pregnancy so far?


----------



## Pixie5120

not much chance for your belly bar. when they pierce it they ask if you are pregnant and if you are they wont do it. the stretching skin and bump just cant support it. you can try and keep it in if you'd like but it'd be easier to take it out and have it re-done when the baby is born.


----------



## xarlenex

you can get a special bar for pregnancy that lets you keep it in the whole way through. most specialist piercing places sell them x


----------



## vicky9207

xarlenex said:


> hey, im a little older. Im 18 now. 17 when I fell pregnant. Id due the 14th, just the day before you! how've you found the pregnancy so far?

so far so gud with the pregancy thanks for asking!! im just reali scared bout giving birth lol


----------



## xarlenex

Aw a think everyone is!! You decided what kind of pain relief your going to have?


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

vicky9207 said:


> hey chick. i'm a reali young mum 2 be im only 15. 16 in may. my baby boy is due 15th feb. i would love some1 2 talk 2 aswel.

Heya sorry took me so long to reply havent been able to get on the interent in a while. my baby is due 9th july find ot what i am having in like 2 weeks cant wai haha, send me a private msg if you ever need to talk xx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

babyybounces said:


> i'm 15 and pregnant with my first haha add me if you wanna talk!

havent been on in a while sorry for not replying, how far gone are you ?? x


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Rachel--you due date is on my anniversary! how cool ^-^


----------



## AppleBlossom

hey, i'm also from liverpool! i'm 18 and 19+4 days pregnant. feel free to chat to me whenever =]


----------



## vicky9207

xarlenex said:


> Aw a think everyone is!! You decided what kind of pain relief your going to have?

everything i can get my hands on lol


----------



## mBLACK

Well, I must admit to drinking, only about 5 or so beers before I found out i was pregnant and I got really sharp and horrible pains in my stomach. 
From then on I've been worried that I harmed my baby. :cry:
Most of my friends and family have told me that it was too early to have harmed the baby, so did the doctor, but I can't help it.
It's best to get checked out by a doctor just incase.


----------



## Serene123

Before 8 weeks the cells correct themselves


----------



## mBLACK

Rachel16+Bump said:


> got really bad pains in the bottom of my stomach r these normal to get?

I FORGOT TO QUOTE IT IN THE POST UP THERE!
my bad. :dohh:

/\


----------



## xjade_edenx

hiya im 16 n 8 months pregnant if ya fancey a cat lol :)


----------

